# HSS724A almost stalling in semi deep snow



## Robert Byrne (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi guys. The best way for me to explain this is via a video my dad took when I first got the snowblower. We had a Honda certified tech (who runs a local shop of his own) check it over and he said this is "normal" for newer model Hondas and that I'm just going a bit too fast, and if I go slower I will avoid the stall out. Whenever I encounter somewhat deep snow, she'll almost stall out unless I ease off the forward motion completely, and let the RPMs kind of get back up again. Then move another couple inches forward, stop motion, let the auger eat the snow, move a couple more inches, stop motion, let auger clear, repeat.






It is still under warranty for another year, but Honda told me if I brought it into them and they determined this to be normal (ie "just go slower") I'd be charged for the servicing.
I wanted to get some opinions. I'm not going to re-jet or my my snowblower as I don't think I should have to in order to get satisfactory performance. We get heavy wet snow here in Newfoundland.
I've read about impeller mods, jet mods, chute mods, all this stuff that will improve performance but I don't really have the time or expertise to do these things. Anyone else with a HSS724A have any similar experience or perspective to share? Thank you for your time.
Robert


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah, thats normal, just slow down and let the machine eat through the snow before speeding back up if needed. 



Impeller mod etc wouldnt help lack of power that the machine is demonstrating, a bigger engine would though .


----------



## souka (Jan 27, 2020)

I have a new HSS724A and it did act like this. Unfortunately it is normal, but you can easily fix it by changing the carburetor jet. It is very easy, requires no skill or special tools, and takes a few minutes.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

either take less of a bite and go slower ( think of a lawnmower going thru high grass )

or re-jet to get more fuel/power. there is a you-tube video from a SBF member that shows how to do. not sure what jet would work. would need to know your elevation .

BTW it was great you could post a video. makes it so much easier.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

First post needs a hearty welcome....Hearty Welcome from Gettysburg.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

souka said:


> I have a new HSS724A and it did act like this. Unfortunately it is normal, but you can easily fix it by changing the carburetor jet. It is very easy, requires no skill or special tools, and takes a few minutes.


Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Welcome from Gettysburg.


----------



## Robert Byrne (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you everyone. I will go slower -- I was just trying to demonstrate it in the video by going a bit faster since the snow there is less than half the height of the enclosure. In deeper snow, even going slow produces the same effect. But I'll live with it.

On a side note, I went to Honda lunch time and they will replace my chute under warranty, which will help a lot with the clogging he said. Not with the raw power of course. I'm not quite ready to do dabble with re-jetting, maybe some day. I read in the jetting thread that people are scorching up spark plugs and redrilling out parts, and dealing with leaks and other stuff I don't really know how to measure or figure out if I'd be doing some kind of damage to the machine itself, so I just don't wanna risk it at this point. 

Thank you everyone for your replies. I am glad to have found this forum!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Honestly, I rebuilt a 1993/4 HS624 track for my brother a few years ago, he has NEVER complained about the machines power, if anything he has mentioned it a few times that he can not believe how powerful this machine is and how it puts his 2013ish craftsman 11hp machine to shame. I can only attribute that to the smaller jets these machine are coming with these days as the older machine such as the HS624s and HS828s seem way more powerful compared to the HS724s and HS928s with the leaner jets. 



Throw in the jet, its a honda part that is available through your dealer, I wouldnt worry about it hurting the engine.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Give it a touch of choke ... If your power picks up then you will benefit from going up a jet size.
Also those Honda's run the Impeller at a higher RPM than most which takes alot of power.


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Robert Byrne said:


> ...that I'm just going a bit too fast, and if I go slower I will avoid the stall out....(ie "just go slower")...


 It IS just a 5.5HP (Net) engine... Slowing down a bit to match snow input to output capacity will be necessary from time to time. That said:
1. Check to be certain that your operating RPM is in spec @ 3800.
2. A larger main jet (a cheap, 10-15 minute task), will absolutely improve your performance when the going gets tough. The machine is lean out of the box to meet CA emission standards and going up a few jet sizes makes quite a difference. Sounds like you're near sea level, so perhaps as large as a #82?


----------



## Robert Byrne (Jan 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> Is IS just a 5.5HP (Net) engine... Slowing down a bit to match snow input to output capacity will be necessary from time to time. That said:
> 1. Check to be certain that your operating RPM is in spec @ 3800.
> 2. A larger main jet (a cheap, 10-15 minute task), will absolutely improve your performance when the going gets tough. The machine is lean out of the box to meet CA emission standards and going up a few jet sizes makes quite a difference. Sounds like you're near sea level, so perhaps as large as a #88?


147 meters above sea level. I read in a chart on the jetting thread that stock is a 75 jet for the HSS724, and that 78 is the next option. The 80-something jets would be more applicable to the 928 series? I am a complete idiot when it comes to engines and all that stuff.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

JnC said:


> Honestly, I rebuilt a 1993/4 HS624 track for my brother a few years ago, he has NEVER complained about the machines power, if anything he has mentioned it a few times that he can not believe how powerful this machine is and how it puts his 2013ish craftsman 11hp machine to shame. I can only attribute that to the smaller jets these machine are coming with these days as the older machine such as the HS624s and HS828s seem way more powerful compared to the HS724s and HS928s with the leaner jets.
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in the jet, its a honda part that is available through your dealer, I wouldnt worry about it hurting the engine.



I agree my hs624 would blow right through that snow probably at almost top forward speed.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Robert Byrne said:


> Hi guys. The best way for me to explain this is via a video my dad took when I first got the snowblower. We had a Honda certified tech (who runs a local shop of his own) check it over and he said this is "normal" for newer model Hondas and that I'm just going a bit too fast, and if I go slower I will avoid the stall out. Whenever I encounter somewhat deep snow, she'll almost stall out unless I ease off the forward motion completely, and let the RPMs kind of get back up again. Then move another couple inches forward, stop motion, let the auger eat the snow, move a couple more inches, stop motion, let auger clear, repeat.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqToDfSKxww
> 
> ...


i might have to say if you wont change the carb jet and i know you shouldnt have to, its probably not the machine for you.

i would probably return it and go a different direction.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Robert Byrne said:


> 147 meters above sea level. I read in a chart on the jetting thread that stock is a 75 jet for the HSS724, and that 78 is the next option. The 80-something jets would be more applicable to the 928 series? I am a complete idiot when it comes to engines and all that stuff.


 Ahhh, you got to it before I fixed my typo... use a #82 or possibly a #80 at that altitude. The HSS928 richer jets are in the high 80s/low 90s:

And for the GX270:


 Up to 500’ - #92
 500’ to 3000’ - #90
 3000’ to 6000’ - #88
 6000’+ - #85 stock


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Robert Byrne said:


> Thank you everyone. I will go slower -- I was just trying to demonstrate it in the video by going a bit faster since the snow there is less than half the height of the enclosure. In deeper snow, even going slow produces the same effect. But I'll live with it.
> 
> On a side note, I went to Honda lunch time and they will replace my chute under warranty, which will help a lot with the clogging he said. Not with the raw power of course. I'm not quite ready to do dabble with re-jetting, maybe some day. I read in the jetting thread that people are scorching up spark plugs and redrilling out parts, and dealing with leaks and other stuff I don't really know how to measure or figure out if I'd be doing some kind of damage to the machine itself, so I just don't wanna risk it at this point.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your replies. I am glad to have found this forum!


I can understand your trepidation or doing a rejet. yes some people have damaged the pick up tube where the jet installs by using the wrong screwdriver. yes they have put the bowl back on wrong so it leaks.

maybe a SBF member who lives nearby can help you do this. actually you are smart not to attempt this if not sure. I have repaired many machines for people who thought they could do something and they just made things worse.

a rejet would really really help you. even a shop shouldn't charge you too much for this 5-10 minute job. I think you would need a 82 size jet but it depends on your elevation. ask your dealer when he installs the new chute?

maybe th SBF should make a sticky for jet sizesand elevations forthe new HSS724-928-1332 snowblowers on the Honda sub forum. this question comes up so much.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Does anyone remember the VW “dieselgate”? Too bad Honda didn’t use the smaller jets for the EPA tests and then upsize the ones they sell to the public. 

I’m all for protecting the environment, but a machine just has to work. 

An underpowered machine is going to operate longer than a machine with ample power. Likely saving no emissions. 

A low flow shower head is going to cause longer showers. Where’s the savings?!?!

Rant over.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

johnwick said:


> Does anyone remember the VW “dieselgate”? Too bad Honda didn’t use the smaller jets for the EPA tests and then upsize the ones they sell to the public.
> 
> I’m all for protecting the environment, but a machine just has to work.
> 
> ...


The EPA is more interested in Job protection than the environment.
Also since an overly lean engine lacks power..we now need a larger engine...no matter how you slice we are gonna have x amount of bad air introduced into the environment.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

You are going a bit fast in the video but the 724 should perform much better than that.

I purchased a 2018 HSS724 and noticed it didn’t perform nearly as well as my 2013 HS724. Just last month I changed the jet to a #78 and set the RPM’s at 3800. The blower performs much better now but you still can’t force feed it snow like some of the larger displacement blowers.

What part of the province are you located?


----------



## Robert Byrne (Jan 27, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I can understand your trepidation or doing a rejet. yes some people have damaged the pick up tube where the jet installs by using the wrong screwdriver. yes they have put the bowl back on wrong so it leaks.
> 
> maybe a SBF member who lives nearby can help you do this. actually you are smart not to attempt this if not sure. I have repaired many machines for people who thought they could do something and they just made things worse.
> 
> ...


147m above sea level. I will ask the Honda tech when he does the chute replacement in spring. A friend of mine suggested the 78 size jet (stock being 75) for my engine, which is GX200. He said all the HS724 models prior to 2011 and the new emissions regulations used 78 jet size. So i'd probably just go with the official honda part, and have someone skilled put in the 78


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

@Robert Byrne 

As others have indicated, the behaviour of your blower in your video is normal, mine does that. 

Aside from possible rejetting, you may want to consider moving up to a more powerful blower if you get regular dumps of heavy wet snow, which I believe you indicated that you do. 

The 724s are great, especially for women like me who have found the larger blowers more of a handful, and for the snow that we get here, which is typically only 4-6" at a time. 

I'm just thinking with a more powerful engine you might find the going a bit easier in the long term with the kind of falls of snow that you get.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

this is just a sad state for honda. this was me last weekend with my old hs624 in at least that same amount of snow. no bogging or throwing distance suffering at all. from a 20+ year old smaller engine machine.lain:


----------



## Robert Byrne (Jan 27, 2020)

Fortech1977 said:


> You are going a bit fast in the video but the 724 should perform much better than that.
> 
> I purchased a 2018 HSS724 and noticed it didn’t perform nearly as well as my 2013 HS724. Just last month I changed the jet to a #78 and set the RPM’s at 3800. The blower performs much better now but you still can’t force feed it snow like some of the larger displacement blowers.
> 
> What part of the province are you located?


St. John's! How difficult was it to set the RPMs to 3800? I'm assuming you need some calibration tool or something for measuring that? The 3800 rpm number isn't something I can see in the snow blower manual - is that the default setting for all GX200 motors? Is that something I can ask Honda to ensure is set correctly?

I've got 1 year of warranty left so I don't plan on messing with anything til it is up. I appreciate your insight on this. I've been really disappointed with my Honda, and the video doesn't really do it justice because while I was going fast, the height of the snow was really low, and it's was unpacked freshly fallen (you can see how green the grass is).


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> this is just a sad state for honda. this was me last weekend with my old hs624 in at least that same amount of snow. no bogging or throwing distance suffering at all. from a 20+ year old smaller engine machine.lain:


And you undoubtedly have a larger pre-CARB regulations jet.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Robert Byrne said:


> St. John's! How difficult was it to set the RPMs to 3800? I'm assuming you need some calibration tool or something for measuring that?


You need a tachometer, either a direct read unit or an induction unit like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RacingPowe...518214?hash=item4d6b68e4c6:g:iqcAAOSwsZhcVlxC



Robert Byrne said:


> The 3800 rpm number isn't something I can see in the snow blower manual - is that the default setting for all GX200 motors? Is that something I can ask Honda to ensure is set correctly?


 That's from the HSS724 shop manual per another member here.


Robert Byrne said:


> I've got 1 year of warranty left so I don't plan on messing with anything til it is up.


Nothing discussed here will affect your warranty.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Robert Byrne said:


> 147m above sea level. I will ask the Honda tech when he does the chute replacement in spring. A friend of mine suggested the 78 size jet (stock being 75) for my engine, which is GX200. He said all the HS724 models prior to 2011 and the new emissions regulations used 78 jet size. So i'd probably just go with the official honda part, and have someone skilled put in the 78


Any jet size is available as an "official" Honda part. I think you'll be happier with an 80 or 82, as others have been.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Robert Byrne said:


> St. John's! How difficult was it to set the RPMs to 3800? I'm assuming you need some calibration tool or something for measuring that? The 3800 rpm number isn't something I can see in the snow blower manual - is that the default setting for all GX200 motors? Is that something I can ask Honda to ensure is set correctly?
> 
> I've got 1 year of warranty left so I don't plan on messing with anything til it is up. I appreciate your insight on this. I've been really disappointed with my Honda, and the video doesn't really do it justice because while I was going fast, the height of the snow was really low, and it's was unpacked freshly fallen (you can see how green the grass is).


you can get a small engine tach on ebay or amazon fairly cheap. I use the type that you wrap the wire around the spark plug wire. adjusting the rpm's if needed is not too difficult. if you are going tokeep this machine it may be a good idea to buy the Honda shop manual for around $47 . maybe more in Canada.

anyway , since it is still under warranty and you are getting a new chute , you can ask them to set the rpms at 3800 or check it. Maybe they will also put a bigger Honda jet in it for you. Don't think it will affect your warranty. wouldnt hurt to ask.

They will probably say your Honda is normal. They say that to everyone but we know better. they tried to deny the clogging issues with that new designed chute at first also. the jet problem is not Honda's fault . it is the new EPA regulations. 

this machine should perform better with these 2 simple tips.


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

tabora said:


> You need a tachometer, either a direct read unit or an induction unit.
> 
> Can you recommend a good hand held tach? I have several small engines I could use it on along with my snowblower.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

andersi said:


> Can you recommend a good hand held tach? I have several small engines I could use it on along with my snowblower.


 Harbor Freight has both an optical and a multimeter with a tach function for $39.99:
https://www.harborfreight.com/search?q=tachometer


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

tabora said:


> Harbor Freight has both an optical and a multimeter with a tach function for $39.99:
> https://www.harborfreight.com/search?q=tachometer


Thanks for that. I’m looking for one that you just hold up next to the spark plug wire and it gives you an instant reading. I’ve seen it somewhere but can’t find it anymore. I’m not sure if that’s how those from Harbor Freight work.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

@Robert Byrne 

Another thing you might want to check is the tension of your belts. 

Although your blower is only 2 years old (if I read your post correctly - you said you had 1 year of warranty left), depending on the amount of use it's had and the loading on the belts during that use, it's not beyond possible that your belts may need adjusting. 

If they do need adjusting, that is a factor that would affect the blower's performnace under heavy loads.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

andersi said:


> Thanks for that. I’m looking for one that you just hold up next to the spark plug wire and it gives you an instant reading. I’ve seen it somewhere but can’t find it anymore. I’m not sure if that’s how those from Harbor Freight work.


 The optical one reads directly from a rotating object. The meter has an attachment similar to an Amp Clamp that just clips around the spark plug wire and is the one I'd go for...


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

andersi said:


> Thanks for that. I’m looking for one that you just hold up next to the spark plug wire and it gives you an instant reading. I’ve seen it somewhere but can’t find it anymore. I’m not sure if that’s how those from Harbor Freight work.


The ones where you wrap the wire are pretty easy for fast checking..two or three wraps and a clothes pin to hold it on. Ready in five seconds and gives you two free hands to use while setting your max engine speed.
The wire is long enough to reach about anywhere.
Also you can leave it on for a while and check what your max RPM was while working the machine...It's not unusual For RPM to exceed what your max no load RPM is...example while mowing and you turn off the blades the governor will overshoot and exceed the max no load RPM



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Byrne (Jan 27, 2020)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> @Robert Byrne
> 
> Another thing you might want to check is the tension of your belts.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will mention it to my mechanic at next servicing!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

@Robert Bryne, I’m not going to disagree with anything previous stated, but snow moisture density also plays a huge factor. Snow, that makes great snowballs, is significantly harder to sling than the light fluffy stuff. And living in a coastal area, that has winds off the ocean, will certainly compound the moisture issue. It will add humidity, that your inland compatriots won’t see, due the distance and squeeze by temperature and distance.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

:iagree:

Trying to move through 18" of heavy wet snow and 18" of fluffykins stuff will have enormously different loadings.


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

tabora said:


> You need a tachometer, either a direct read unit or an induction unit like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RacingPowe...518214?hash=item4d6b68e4c6:g:iqcAAOSwsZhcVlxC
> 
> 
> That's from the HSS724 shop manual per another member here.
> ...


Tabora, how does that unit attach to the engine? Also, once installed, how would you adjust the RPM on a 1332? Thanks.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

> The EPA is more interested in Job protection than the environment.
> Also since an overly lean engine lacks power..we now need a larger engine...no matter how you slice we are gonna have x amount of bad air introduced into the environment.




Looked at LA lately? I flew a small plane into it in the mid 70s, we could not even see the airport until a mile away.
My town was the same, EPA watch list, we have not had a smog alert in 15 years or better.
Perfect?, good grief no. I remember the first carb emissions (or carb and emissions systems) and the disaster it was until electronics and FI came along. But the air is mostly clean now and I will take that. 

Slow down or change the jet, easy answers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RBQChicken said:


> Tabora, how does that unit attach to the engine? Also, once installed, how would you adjust the RPM on a 1332? Thanks.


 Mine is Velcroed to the control panel. The end of the sensor cable is wrapped 6 times around the spark plug wire for induction pickup. The instructions on setting the RPM are here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1511785-post468.html


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

RC20 said:


> Looked at LA lately? I flew a small plane into it in the mid 70s, we could not even see the airport until a mile away.
> My town was the same, EPA watch list, we have not had a smog alert in 15 years or better.
> Perfect?, good grief no. I remember the first carb emissions (or carb and emissions systems) and the disaster it was until electronics and FI came along. But the air is mostly clean now and I will take that.
> 
> Slow down or change the jet, easy answers.


have you been to HI lately? I have and it's smog city ,they blame their problem on the trade winds from china. and other emerging nations in the far east and India that don't care about the air, 
how much pacific coast is having to deal with double duty thanks to dirty winds of the far and middle east nations,? we all know their names, yet we have 50 states in the USA and the provinces in Canada that have to suffer because of them


----------



## h8snow (Mar 4, 2017)

My HSS724 did the very same thing. I rejetted runs smoother,no back fire, and way more power. I know I am probably killing whales slowing the earths rotation. Honda set these up too lean. Dealer can’t touch jetting or will be sent to prison.


----------



## Robert Byrne (Jan 27, 2020)

h8snow said:


> My HSS724 did the very same thing. I rejected runs smoother,no back fire, and way more power. I know I am probably killing whales slowing the earths rotation. Honda set these up too lean. Dealer can’t touch jetting or will be sent to prison.


Did you go with a 78 jet or something higher? Did you have to manuall adjust RPMs to compensate for the extra fuel? Did the new jet push your RPMs higher I mean, than 3600?
Have you used it a lot since the rejet? No weird issues like blackening of the plug, rough idling, surges or stalls or anything like that?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Robert Byrne said:


> Did the new jet push your RPMs higher I mean, than 3600?





Robert Byrne said:


> No weird issues like blackening of the plug, rough idling, surges or stalls or anything like that?


Hi Robert,
I know you're directing your questions to @h8snow and I hope he gets back to you (and us, those are good questions), but my experience with my HSS1332ATD is that the RPM did not change until I later changed it with the set screw, and that the plug looks and fires just fine. And I went all the way up to a 110, which is pretty much at the limit for the GX390 at sea level. Have LOTS of power now and virtually no bogging. Pre-rejet, I had to keep about 1/2 choke for smooth running at 3650RPM, and now none. And it starts instantly.


----------



## h8snow (Mar 4, 2017)

Sorry slow getting back been moving lots of snow past few weeks. I enlarged my main jet on my HSS724 if I remember .032 with a small drill. I did this over two years ago when I first got the blower did not adjust any thing else. Found that it pulled better in heavy snow and has never backed fired again. I can bog it down in very wet heavy spring snow but its just a 7 hp just go a little slower in that condition. Nice machine am happy.


----------



## Frank-Gatineau (Jan 17, 2021)

So I have 2 questions for you guys since I also really feel my stock HSS724 is under powered....

1) Any place in Canada I could order online a #78 jet at reasonable price ?

2) Does rejetting at #78 or even #80 automatically require readjusting the throttle rpm ? I’m asking because I don’t have the gear for that but regarding the rejetting steps at least that seams pretty easy...

thanks


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Frank-Gatineau said:


> So I have 2 questions for you guys since I also really feel my stock HSS724 is under powered....
> 
> 1) Any place in Canada I could order online a #78 jet at reasonable price ?
> 
> ...


For the jet, I went to the dealer directly, $6.00 + tx, shipping incl. So it's pretty inexpensive. As for the 2nd question, I'll let somebody else with the same blower as you chime in.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Frank-Gatineau said:


> Does rejetting at #78 or even #80 automatically require readjusting the throttle rpm ? I’m asking because I don’t have the gear for that but regarding the rejetting steps at least that seams pretty easy...


The jet change does not affect the RPM. It's easy to set the RPM, but you'll need an inexpensive tach. I prefer this one: RacingPowerSports Backlit Digital Tach Tachometer Hour Meter ATV Boat Bike UTV | eBay

The throttle stop setting instructions are here: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


----------



## lrdramiro (1 mo ago)

Where would one get that jet and how to change it please ? Sorry for digging up dead posts, but I just bought mine and I can't fathom that this is normal


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

lrdramiro said:


> Where would one get that jet and how to change it please ? Sorry for digging up dead posts, but I just bought mine and I can't fathom that this is normal


No glad you brought up this post. Common problem with some of the new Honda's. I wonder what happened with Robert? He is probably better off now with the larger jet.

Up where I am at (6000-8000 feet ) the opposite usually needs to be done. Go down in jet size. I pull plugs all the time ( 6000 feet ) and 95% are running rich and covered with carbon. Pulled a plug yesterday at nearly 8000 feet and it was perfect. This was an older 724. 

Amazingly our dealer told me the Honda's they get are set at sea level. But most owners don't notice a loss of power even though it is there. I get nervous when people with little mechanical ability try to rejet themselves. They generally screw it up. Either using the wrong screwdriver, damaging the slot or pick up tube, or replacing the bowl wrong so it leaks gas. Some have damaged the carb so bad it needed to be replaced.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lrdramiro said:


> Where would one get that jet and how to change it please ? Sorry for digging up dead posts, but I just bought mine and I can't fathom that this is normal


You buy them from a Honda dealer or online. I purchased mine here:








Predator 3500 212 cc Honda GX 160 200 390 Intake Carburetor Carb Main Jet | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Predator 3500 212 cc Honda GX 160 200 390 Intake Carburetor Carb Main Jet at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




Here's the How-to video:


----------



## lrdramiro (1 mo ago)

as simple as that ????
and how do I know which jet I need ? I have a 2022 HSS724CTD

In these posts they suggest 110. but would it do for Mine ?








Honda HSS724CTD or Ariens platinum 24


Buy once, cry once. This will likely be the last blower I buy. 5k demands due diligence. many things to consider, and those considerations change as I learn. thanks for the offer, but I do have a machine. The new new machine is a want. Perhaps if I’m at the range,I can pop by Selkirk and see...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lrdramiro said:


> In these posts they suggest 110. but would it do for Mine ?
> and how do I know which jet I need ? I have a 2022 HSS724CTD


A #110 is for a GX390 on a HSS1332 at sea level. A GX200 jet would be MUCH smaller.

You would need to check to see what is in there already; you may be fine with the installed jet depending on your altitude.


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

OP probably fixed the problem by now so to reinforce a salient point I will reinforce the important PSA sidebar......As one of our astute members wrote_: "I can understand your trepidation or doing a rejet. yes some people have damaged the pick up tube where the jet installs by using the wrong screwdriver. yes they have put the bowl back on wrong so it leaks." _ Yep, that be me. New 1332. and I trashed the threaded tube installing the proper jet. Had to buy a new carb. For me the carb reinstall was rather time consuming but I did it perfectly. Machine runs great. You must use the proper screwdriver tip and pretend you're doing surgery on your mother. Carb bowl replacement? Mark it with a sharpie and put it back EXACTLY the way it came off. Mark the carb bowl and carb body with a fine line...line them up precisely when you reinstall.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Now all you need is a Heads Up Display!





_The jet change does not affect the RPM. It's easy to set the RPM, but you'll need an inexpensive tach. I prefer this one: RacingPowerSports Backlit Digital Tach Tachometer Hour Meter ATV Boat Bike UTV | eBay

The throttle stop setting instructions are here: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


tabora said:



The jet change does not affect the RPM. It's easy to set the RPM, but you'll need an inexpensive tach. I prefer this one: RacingPowerSports Backlit Digital Tach Tachometer Hour Meter ATV Boat Bike UTV | eBay

The throttle stop setting instructions are here: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository
View attachment 173804

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

lrdramiro said:


> as simple as that ????
> and how do I know which jet I need ? I have a 2022 HSS724CTD


I have the exact same model as you.
I just picked up a 2022 HSS724CTD from Kanata Honda in Ottawa Ontario which is at 70 meters (230 feet) of elevation.
The first thing I did to it when it was delivered to my home was open the carb and remove the main jet just to get the number off of it.
It is a #78.
I then installed an hour/tach meter that wraps around the spark plug lead. Idle is 2,000 RPM and wide open throttle is 3,800 RPM.
This is stock from the dealer and from what I read on this forum, these numbers are perfect for this machine.
I am going to see how it performs during the winter whether or not any upgrades need to be done.
If I do need more power I will go to the dealer and purchase a #80 and #82 to try. The cost is cheap, and only takes minutes to change.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I’m at 600’ elevation and after putting in a #80 jet in my HSS724 my backfires disappeared, it starts more quickly and purrs like a kitten. On start up it does emit a bigger puff of smoke than with the #75… with the #75 I had to crank and crank to get it to turn over. I recently determined I needed to keep slow idle at 2250 or my electric chute operation would have issues due to lack of current. At full speed I set my throttle to 3850 rpm. It operates like a more substantial and quality machine than the day I got it by changing the jet.

The key point is I read these forums thoroughly and watched a lot of videos before my rejet. I used a Dremmel tool to grind the sides of my screwdriver so they were not wider than the tip of my driver. This seems to be an important thing to do to not mess up the tube.

I’m real happy with the rejet.


----------



## lrdramiro (1 mo ago)

Update for My case,
Like I said, the mechanic at the local Honda Store told Me it was normal, I was digging too much rapidly in the snowbank, had to turtle walk behind the snowblower.
I called ANOTHER garage, told them My story, and before I even finished he said it was the Governor rod. So I went back to My garage to talk to one of the owners to discuss the matter with him and I encountered his father (previous owner, selling Honda since 30 years) and told Me that indeed it was NOT normal that it stalled.
He explained to Me that the governor / throttle control (?) was not moving freely.
That he encountered this problem since Honda put a plate on top of the rod to protect it from the melting snow, that sometimes, the plate would get bent during the preparation ot the assembly of the snowblower and it hindered the rod somehow, or the spring that was on the part.
I will update when we get more snow, he gave Me his personnal cell phone and asked Me to call him when it snowed and it stalled, he would take care of it himself and give the information to the other mechanics.

If that`s the case, I`m gonna want a reimbursment of the charged fees when they found nothing the first time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

lrdramiro said:


> Update for My case,
> Like I said, the mechanic at the local Honda Store told Me it was normal, I was digging too much rapidly in the snowbank, had to turtle walk behind the snowblower.
> I called ANOTHER garage, told them My story, and before I even finished he said it was the Governor rod. So I went back to My garage to talk to one of the owners to discuss the matter with him and I encountered his father (previous owner, selling Honda since 30 years) and told Me that indeed it was NOT normal that it stalled.
> He explained to Me that the governor / throttle control (?) was not moving freely.
> ...


You ask 10 shops and you will get 10 different answers. Someone will be right. I always advise go with the simplest solution first and then work your way up . Eliminate things in order.

Of course it could be a linkage. But that is not the first thing to check. Did anyone suggest pulling the plug to see it is running lean or rich? Do these shops know what elevation you are it? Do they know what number your stock jet is? Do they know what RPM's your full throttle is at? ( of course not. that has to be done in person ). Did anyone eyeball in person the machine and check these things including the linkages? Did they check choke? Did they check the gas cap? Did they check for vacuum leaks ? 

see where I am going?

I always tell people a PERSONAL inspection is the only real way to diagnose a problem. Of course we can give advice on what to check. Sometimes right, sometimes wrong.


----------



## lrdramiro (1 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> You ask 10 shops and you will get 10 different answers. Someone will be right. I always advise go with the simplest solution first and then work your way up . Eliminate things in order.
> 
> Of course it could be a linkage. But that is not the first thing to check. Did anyone suggest pulling the plug to see it is running lean or rich? Do these shops know what elevation you are it? Do they know what number your stock jet is? Do they know what RPM's your full throttle is at? ( of course not. that has to be done in person ). Did anyone eyeball in person the machine and check these things including the linkages? Did they check choke? Did they check the gas cap? Did they check for vacuum leaks ?
> 
> ...


Short answer is ... no.

Yes I see where you are going.
but people don't really ask questions when things are Brand new.
So I guess (yes I know  ) that they do know these things, but no, a personnal inspection and introduction to the machine was not made, either by the salesperson nor the mechanic.
I`ll be sure to mention that to "Daddy" when we get some snow and he comes around to inspect the job made by his son's mechanic.


----------



## lrdramiro (1 mo ago)

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!

Well to close MY matter, Daddy came around, looked at the snowblower, and tested it, seems that it IS normal that the RPMs get much lower, in the new ones (Like mine). seems Honda put a sensor in the nose of the front auger so as to not break anything if too much snow is fed, My gorvernor or the throttle bar or whatchamaycallit works fine.
I think I`ll wait the end of the warranty and have that sucker bypassed !! not break anything... sheesh, they are not made of glass and I KNOW they can take more than what we have.

OR
I`ll wait next year, sell Mine and buy a 1028 instead.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

lrdramiro said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!
> 
> Well to close MY matter, Daddy came around, looked at the snowblower, and tested it, seems that it IS normal that the RPMs get much lower, in the new ones (Like mine). seems Honda put a sensor in the nose of the front auger so as to not break anything if too much snow is fed, My gorvernor or the throttle bar or whatchamaycallit works fine.
> I think I`ll wait the end of the warranty and have that sucker bypassed !! not break anything... sheesh, they are not made of glass and I KNOW they can take more than what we have.
> ...


Only the hss928 and hss1332 have the auger protection sensor you are mentioning. I had a hss724 earlier this winter and have a hs724 now. Both are work horses and can get through deep, dense snow really well.

I just set my speed according to the sound of the engine and depth of the snow. As the rpms slow down, I will slow the ground speed accordingly and let the engine get back to full rpms. This may seem obvious but it helps to move into deep snow very slowly and adjust your ground speed gradually. I think some people get disappointed with these little engines by plunging the machine into deep snow and then they bog right down. Make the adjustments and it should get through really deep snow no problem.

I’m not saying your machine doesn’t need anything and some adjustments like a main jet swap may help. I’ve been quite impressed with the capability of both of my 724s but adjustments on the fly have to be made in deep snow.


----------



## lrdramiro (1 mo ago)

Darkwoods said:


> Only the hss928 and hss1332 have the auger protection sensor you are mentioning. I had a hss724 earlier this winter and have a hs724 now. Both are work horses and can get through deep, dense snow really well.
> 
> I just set my speed according to the sound of the engine and depth of the snow. As the rpms slow down, I will slow the ground speed accordingly and let the engine get back to full rpms. This may seem obvious but it helps to move into deep snow very slowly and adjust your ground speed gradually. I think some people get disappointed with these little engines by plunging the machine into deep snow and then they bog right down. Make the adjustments and it should get through really deep snow no problem.
> 
> I’m not saying your machine doesn’t need anything and some adjustments like a main jet swap may help. I’ve been quite impressed with the capability of both of my 724s but adjustments on the fly have to be made in deep snow.


Yeah, Daddy, mentioned something like that on other models, but it seems that I have something like that on My 724 as well. it's hidden in the auger center (probably behind that little black grommet thingy)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

operator error.

nothing wrong with this machine.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Darkwoods has it right. 

What I loved about the Yamaha engine was it just lugged down in snow, not sure how they got that to work the way they did, but its has the characteristics of a diesel engine. 

The HS724 does not lug as well but as noted, its just a matter of maintaining speed and the Yamaha was not immune. 

I don't even use full power on the Honda most of the time, 8 inches of snow and 2/3 power is fine. 18 inches and its full power and adjust the speed accordingly. Start in slow and adjust. 

The nice thing about the Honda Hydrostatic is you can adjust to max forward speed that lets the engine keep the RPM up. The Yamaha disk drive you had to choose and often it was too slow in one speed and too high in the next so you had to go with the slow speed.


----------

